

Much better footage of Alberta meteor  - r7000
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=e_2aX-784sw

======
lutorm
Probably didn't make it down, certainly not intact. The huge flash likely
comes from it breaking up.

------
vaksel
how big was it?

~~~
jws
Space educator Randy Atwood says "no bigger than a grapefruit".

~~~
jonursenbach
I love the difference between Canada and US television. If that had happened
here, he would have been referred to as an "astronomical expert", but instead
there in Canada he's just a "space educator".

~~~
run4yourlives
Oh, don't worry, we're just as bad as you guys with our "experts". The guy
probably heads up the school visit department at the local planetarium.

